# Moisturizers and exfolients



## Ruthanne

For the past 2 years my skin has become like an alligator's!  It is so dry and feels unlike it ever did.  I wonder if I should go to a Dermatologist.  Am I the only one who has skin that is so dry it is flaky?  I've used an exfolient and moisturizer and seems you have to use them every single day.  There is no getting better for skin?  I've always had nice skin but not any more.  I have to scrub my face before I put on a moisturizer.  Is anyone else like this?


----------



## Redd

I have been using LaRoche Posay moisturizer for years on the advice of a dermatologist. They also carry a thermal water that you spray on that is like a magic elixer, it is even recommended for diaper rash. Wonderful products well worth the little extra cost. Most pharmacy beauty counters will give out samples to try.


----------



## Guitarist

My skin is so sensitive it can change according to the weather, to what I've eaten, what meds I've taken, what I've drunk, if I've had more chocolate than usual, which detergent I've switched to, whether or not I'm stressed out ...

A month or so ago the skin above my elbows got very dry and rough and freaked me out.  

I applied Jergens.  

Problem solved.  

I don't know if it was the Jergens, or if I switched soaps, or changed something I was eating, or what, but the Jergens got rid of the roughness and made my skin soft and smooth again.

Now if I could just find something for the soles of my feet .... ! 

Wearing socks with my favorite shoes helps there.


----------



## Wren

You may be exfoliating too often Ruthanne, I only do it a couple of times a week, but use moisturiser every day, do you use soap on your face ? And do you use a night cream ?


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruthanne said:


> For the past 2 years my skin has become like an alligator's!  It is so dry and feels unlike it ever did.  I wonder if I should go to a Dermatologist.  Am I the only one who has skin that is so dry it is flaky?  I've used an exfolient and moisturizer and seems you have to use them every single day.  There is no getting better for skin?  I've always had nice skin but not any more.  I have to scrub my face before I put on a moisturizer.  Is anyone else like this?



Do you drink enough water? It could be you're not getting enough. 

I have to use non-perfumed products so I use one called Simple to wash my face and Simple lotion afterwards.


----------



## Guitarist

Good point, Ameriscot.  Staying hydrated is key.


----------



## Ameriscot

Guitarist said:


> Good point, Ameriscot.  Staying hydrated is key.



I try to drink a lot of water on planes - the air is very dehydrating.  But if I don't or I have too much alcohol which is dehydrating, that my lips, face and hands get very dry.


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> You may be exfoliating too often Ruthanne, I only do it a couple of times a week, but use moisturiser every day, do you use soap on your face ? And do you use a night cream ?


But I can't put the moisturizer on unless I use the facial scrub.  My skin only works that way, ugh.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> Do you drink enough water? It could be you're not getting enough.
> 
> I have to use non-perfumed products so I use one called Simple to wash my face and Simple lotion afterwards.


I probably don't drink enough water.  Thanks for that point.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ruthanne said:


> I probably don't drink enough water.  Thanks for that point.



A humid or rainy climate is good for skin as well.


----------



## Wren

Water is essential for good skin, taking evening primrose oil adding olive oil, avocados, oily fish such as mackerel, salmon, etc to your diet may also help


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> A humid or rainy climate is good for skin as well.



In that case, living in Florida for the last 38 years, my skin should feel like a baby's bottom......     No, my problem is all the sunbathing I did in my younger and clueless years.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> In that case, living in Florida for the last 38 years, my skin should feel like a baby's bottom......     No, my problem is all the sunbathing I did in my younger and clueless years.



I live in a wet climate most of the year - Scotland - and spend winters in a humid one - Thailand.  I use sunscreen and wear hats but you just can't totally keep the sun out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ameriscot said:


> A humid or rainy climate is good for skin as well.


I can't really change where I live for many reasons but will try drinking more water.


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> In that case, living in Florida for the last 38 years, my skin should feel like a baby's bottom......     No, my problem is all the sunbathing I did in my younger and clueless years.


I used to sunbathe a lot when I was much younger.  I stay out of the sun for the most part now because of all the warnings and my skin type.


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> Water is essential for good skin, taking evening primrose oil adding olive oil, avocados, oily fish such as mackerel, salmon, etc to your diet may also help


I never thought that what I eat had anything to do with my skin but it's good to know I can change that.  I love avacados!!  Not to crazy about oily fish, though.  I'll look into that primrose oil.  I refuse to buy olive oil because it costs so much but maybe I can break down and buy some, easy as that.  Thanks for that advice!


----------



## Ruthanne

Redd said:


> I have been using LaRoche Posay moisturizer for years on the advice of a dermatologist. They also carry a thermal water that you spray on that is like a magic elixer, it is even recommended for diaper rash. Wonderful products well worth the little extra cost. Most pharmacy beauty counters will give out samples to try.


I'm going to copy down that moisturiser.  Mine (Neutrogena) isn't doing the job.  I'm going to look LaRoche Posay up on Amazon, they have everything there!


----------



## Ruthanne

Wren said:


> You may be exfoliating too often Ruthanne, I only do it a couple of times a week, but use moisturiser every day, do you use soap on your face ? And do you use a night cream ?


Actually I often go without moisturizer and exfoliating and that's when my skin feels so bad. When I use the facial scrub and moisturizer it is somewhat better.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's pretty dry where I live, and keeping the skin moist is always a challenge.  I never spent a lot of money on expensive creams over the years, and only use the basics.  I rarely use soap on my face, I was using Oil of Olay wash cloths for awhile and thought they were okay.  

Around once a month I use Neutrogena Naturals purifying pore scrub for exfoliation.  Also use the Biore pore cleaning nose strip now and then.  I use Curel Ultra Healing on my hands and legs, and often times just use that on my face too.  At night I try to use a rich Vitamin E Collagen cream on my face, but don't always remember to put it on.

Keeping hydrated is so important, I don't like drinking much plain water, but I do drink daily plain seltzer water with no sugar/sodium/calories.  Also Perrier Mineral Water at times.  When I was taking a spoonful of coconut oil daily, I noticed a positive difference in my skin moisture.  Plus, I take a quality omega 3 fish oil every day, and natural vitamin E sometimes.  Coconut oil on the skin is nice, but can be greasy and stain clothes until it soaks in.


----------



## Cookie

My skin never gets dry and is never oily either. I drink water but not a great deal.  I have a simple routine of washing with a mild soap and Yves moisturizer in the morning and a rinse with a washcloth at night.  What I have found helpful is taking a couple of tablespoons of Flaxseed Oil every day, which is good for a lot of things, especially the skin.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> It's pretty dry where I live, and keeping the skin moist is always a challenge.  I never spent a lot of money on expensive creams over the years, and only use the basics.  I rarely use soap on my face, I was using Oil of Olay wash cloths for awhile and thought they were okay.
> 
> Around once a month I use Neutrogena Naturals purifying pore scrub for exfoliation.  Also use the Biore pore cleaning nose strip now and then.  I use Curel Ultra Healing on my hands and legs, and often times just use that on my face too.  At night I try to use a rich Vitamin E Collagen cream on my face, but don't always remember to put it on.
> 
> Keeping hydrated is so important, I don't like drinking much plain water, but I do drink daily plain seltzer water with no sugar/sodium/calories.  Also Perrier Mineral Water at times.  When I was taking a spoonful of coconut oil daily, I noticed a positive difference in my skin moisture.  Plus, I take a quality omega 3 fish oil every day, and natural vitamin E sometimes.  Coconut oil on the skin is nice, but can be greasy and stain clothes until it soaks in.


Sounds like a good plan you have there.  I like natural vitamin E.  I take fish oil, too, but it doesn't seem to effect me.  But maybe my skin would be even worse without it.



Cookie said:


> My skin never gets dry and is never oily either. I drink water but not a great deal.  I have a simple routine of washing with a mild soap and Yves moisturizer in the morning and a rinse with a washcloth at night.  What I have found helpful is taking a couple of tablespoons of Flaxseed Oil every day, which is good for a lot of things, especially the skin.


Flaxseed Oil has many benefits.  I think it's good for heart health, too.  I am always trying to get stuff with Flaxseed in it.

Thank you both for your advice.


----------



## Ruthanne

I got a couple of loofahs from Amazon yesterday.  I used it and my face feels soft again.  Yay!


----------



## fureverywhere

Apricot scrub is nice for oily skin.


----------



## Ruthanne

fureverywhere said:


> Apricot scrub is nice for oily skin.


Thanks for that information Fur!


----------



## hellomimi

You can try La Roche Posay Cicaplast Baume B5, I've used it for dry skin irritations of my face, hands and other body parts. I bought it at CVS.com and used the 40% coupon on one item. Walgreens may offer it too.


----------



## MarciKS

hand creams instead of lotions are better 

also zinc oxide ointment with your lotion would help


----------



## fmdog44

Try taking a tablespoon of olive oil daily. For creams try "Honeyskin Ultimate" and e.raorganics "relief". I use them on my psoriasis spots and they make the skin very soft.


----------



## Don M.

Here's a couple of tips from and "old guys" perspective...  I have rather thin skin, and bruise easily.  I keep a small bottle of "homemade" solution, containing 1/4 apple cider vinegar, 1/4 Canola oil, and 1/2 water on my workbench.  When I whack my hand or arm, and see a bruise forming, I shake up the bottle, to mix the solution, then dab some of this on the affected area with a Q-tip, and rub it in.  Within a couple of hours, the bruise begins to go away. 

Also, I spend a lot of time outdoors, with exposed arms, and always try to remember to apply sun screen, as the sun quickly dries out my arms.  However, that often doesn't keep my arm skin from drying excessively, so after a day of working outdoors, I apply some "Surgeons Skin Secret" beeswax....which my wife found on QVC, and that stuff works quite well.  One 2.5 oz. tube usually lasts me most of the year.  

https://www.jamarklabs.com/surgeons...5oz-twist-up-stick-2-pack-6-scents-available/


----------



## Ruthanne

fmdog44 said:


> Try taking a tablespoon of olive oil daily. For creams try "Honeyskin Ultimate" and e.raorganics "relief". I use them on my psoriasis spots and they make the skin very soft.


My skin has improved a lot since I first posted this thread but thank you for the advice.  I do have olive oil a lot in my salads.  I also found a good facial cleaner.  I'll see about those ones you mentioned.


----------



## fmdog44

A lot of people with eczema and psoriasis say Udderly Smooth is good. It was originally used for soften the udders on cows. (I know, weird but true).


----------



## MarciKS

I've used that before Dog but, it's kind of expensive. The zinc oxide ointment mixed with regular hand lotion works pretty good especially in the winter with all the handwashing I have to do at work.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty

Well, as we age we get "thin skinned".  With that said, my skin was still "tough" and I loved to lay in the sun.  A couple of years ago, I did a dumb thing and got a severe and I do mean mean case of poison ivy all over my legs and arms.  I swelled up on one leg and one arm bad.  It took a dose of prednisone and then topical steriods to finally do it in after 4 months.  After that, I've had winter to spring and fall to winter skin breakouts - 2 a year -A topic dermatitis and my skin is now fragile compared to before. Just hoping it will continue to lessen like its been doing.  Wheatgrass extract is a great balm for even the most fragile parts of your body.


----------



## win231

Same here.  At certain times of the year humidity is low & I have skin peeling on my hands & feet.  Dry eyes, too.
I use Gold Bond Diabetic skin lotion & they make a similar product for feet to prevent cracks.


----------



## MarciKS

What I hate is that my skin is getting so bad that I can cut it just like that. Didn't used to be so easy. I work hard and at a fast pace and I keep scraping of skin as I go. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

I have been using this facial cleaner now and my skin is as soft as a baby's...

Himalaya Boutique


----------

